
Google Chrome OS Demo - jackcheng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANMrzw7JFzA
======
chaosmachine
About 9 minutes in, they demo opening excel files with Microsoft's Windows
Live web application. "It turns out Microsoft launched a killer app for Chrome
OS," the presenter says, "They've been working very, very hard to do this."

And the audience laughs...

You get the feeling this was Google's plan all along. Launch some rough online
office apps, wait for Microsoft to take the bait, then spring the trap. "Oops,
your flagship web product is now a checkbox on our feature list."

